

How to Learn: More Humility, Less Video - jcizzle
http://thejoeconwayblog.wordpress.com/2012/06/22/advice-on-learning/

======
jbee
Nice article. The steps are basically how I approach learning a new language,
and I imagine it's the same for most people -that is, if they are serious
about making the language one of their 'languages of choice'.

And, while I agree video is terrible for learning a language, it can be
excellent for abstract CS concepts. For example, an expert explaining the
design and analysis of algorithms.

------
leak
I can't tell you how much IRC has helped me over the years. The communities
there can be so extremely helpful and motivating. Sometimes when learning
something new, it's hard to know where you're getting stuck and having a
community to chat with in real time makes such a huge difference.

------
krat0sprakhar
Does anyone have suggestions for a "guide book" to learn Python? Specifically
- best practices, design patterns, rationale for implementations, preferred
data structures, even the history of the platform.

~~~
davegauer
I recognize the irony of this, given the 'Less Video' portion of the parent
article[1]. But my first introduction to using Python in a truly 'Pythonic'
way was Peter Norvig's free CS212 class on Udacity. (It will be starting up
again June 25th).

Until then, I had just been translating my old habits into Python.

[1] Also, I'm a huge fan of learning languages from 'guide books,' as
recommended by the parent article.

~~~
alisey
That was an amazing course and my first experience when video lectures didn't
suck. I learned Python without even trying, as a by-product of solving
interesting problems.

